
DoorDash is looking for fresh funding at a $1B valuation - jasondc
http://www.businessinsider.com/report-doordash-raising-a-round-at-unicorn-valuation-2015-11
======
vonklaus
This article is a shitty stub. That said, I hate door dash as a business and
it is undoubtedly not worth $1B. Leaving aside a proper DCF analysis, lets
make this simplistic as hell:

$1B = 1000 million.

It would take >8 years to pay this money back if they made $1million in
revenue a day at a 33% profit margin.

~~~
jdoliner
> It would take >8 years to pay this money back if they made $1million in
> revenue a day at a 33% profit margin.

Are those numbers actually coming from anywhere in the real world?

~~~
vonklaus
no. I wrote a great explanation of how valuations work with comparable
companies, EBITDA, and DCFs and then hit the back button.

Rest assured, that regardless of how much financial wizardry you perform using
models, a back of the napkin approach is probably as accurate at this stage
anyway.

Not to mention, Postmates is pretty easy to predict because it will never be
worth anything in the public market and therefore doesn't matter. It will be
acquired by someone like Uber or Amazon in a best case scenario but will
likely just run out of cash and die.

